# finally idea worked out..few doubts clarify pls



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear friends,
as my one pair of pigeons were not going inside the box , many of u told tat it's a bad habit which u should avoid and try to practise them to sleep inside the box..though initially they resist to go.but after two three days now if i point my hands towards the box they go inside and sleep..sometimes without pointing also if it's time they 'll got to bed automatically..thanks to all...

also one more happy news is it's monto who use to occupy the nest bowl often(male) but now as winter is nearing molly is occupying bowl along with monto sometimes..( bowl is little big)...monto is trying to mate daily (sometimes more than once after i return from office around 6.30 pm) but it last only for 2-3 sec..i am not sure weather they have mated fully or not...comments please


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Buddy, you are worrying too much  , pigeons, chickens and most of the birds mate only for seconds


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Buddy, you are worrying too much  , pigeons, chickens and most of the birds mate only for seconds


I agree , what exactly do you want from these birds , let them be already  why did you get them if all you are going to do is worry about them mating and staying in a box


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear friends 

i am not worrying about them...it's my interest to know the meaning of their each and every activity tat's all..i am sorry if it gave a picture tat i am worrying...i am alright..also i am very much comfortable with them and they too..as when i get back from office and when i feed them they use to stand on my lap and hand and pecks me and i also do hand feeding...so i am happy with them...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

hey buddy,
Just don't worry......if you have seen them mating, you should have little cute ones shortly.....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

"Pigeons A complete pet owners manual" by Matthew M Vriends is a good book. Try if you can get hold of a copy. Its a good book and covers many details, you will be getting a lot of knowledge from the same. Good Luck man


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thank u sooo much shreesh...i will surely get it


----------

